# Centennial IPA Clone



## Pumpkinman

This is by far one of my all time favorite IPA's.
This recipe is a dead on clone of Founders Centennial IPA, the aroma will fill the room when you pour it!
The original recipe had such a strong hop kick that not everyone could enjoy it, because of this I've moved a portion of the 60 minute bittering hops to the 20 minute flavoring hops, retaining all of the IBU's, all of the flavor and aroma that makes this IPA great, and a more drinkable IPA! 

View attachment Centennial IPA Clone.pdf


----------



## cimbaliw

Founders puts out some fantastic brews. Living here in Grand Rapids, it's been a real treat watching them come of age. Their tap room is the busiest in the city with lots of specialty beers that never make it to the mass market. They were a major force in GR getting the "Beer City USA" designation.

Enjoy the hops!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Nice! I'd really like to visit the brewery!


----------



## cimbaliw

The microbrew tour of West Michigan is worth consideration with New Holland ~30 miles West of GR and Bells ~30 miles South. Oh yeah, there's a bout 10 microbreweries right here in town. My favorite is Brewery Vivant, great Belgins served in an old funeral home chapel.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Wow! Sounds great! There are a few of their beers that I would love to try.


----------

